# Will this create a Reversing loop?



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

OK so now I'm kinda stuck on the 3rd level. I am thinking I will loop it around back into itself so the train can return to the mainline on the bottom level. Once back on the mainline I will be turned around and not able to return up without some sort of uncoupling or switching. So I think I found a spot to cross back over on the mainline. In the pics I have push pins on the turn outs in question to be added. After the train crosses back over at this point it can go around once more and be set to climb the helix again and do it all over again. I think with the turnouts in the right positions I could let it run up and down without any help from me. Does this make any sense?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep it creates a reverse loop. 
Anytime you can make a train switch directions you've created a reverse loop.
Just follow one rail around the run and if it runs back into the other rail yep reverse loop! 
You'll need a reversing unit to control that arrangement in DCC.
Not the answer you wanted to here.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope!  I kinda had a feeling though by what I have read recently. I knew it wouldn't be as simple as the DC Block wiring I did. So I am guessing 2 of whatever right? Located where the outter rail hits inside rail??


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea your going to need 2 of these to make it work.
*Digitrax AR1 Auto Reversing Controller*
There is no way of making it work with switches.
Now your wanting to go back to DC control arn't you.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Small price to pay for it to automaticly control the loops for you.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Cool thanks Sean! Seems easy enough to wire in. I was reading the instructions but, One more question. The "gaps"? Please explain.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Gaps, insulated or isolated sections of track. 
Accomplished by insulated rail joiners (plastic) or by securing a section of track and cutting the rails to create a isolated gap.
Like the loop section of track. In dc you can insulate one rail in one place in DCC you must insulate both rails in 2 places, Kind of like making a block in DC.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

NIMT.COM said:


> Gaps, insulated or isolated sections of track.
> Accomplished by insulated rail joiners (plastic) or by securing a section of track and cutting the rails to create a isolated gap.
> Like the loop section of track. In dc you can insulate one rail in one place in DCC you must insulate both rails in 2 places, Kind of like making a block in DC.




Understood! Thank you. Can I dremel with a thin cutting wheel a "Gap" in the rails. Say on a straight section of flex? I am going to have to wait on the electronics for now but I'm not to the point of needing them yet.

I think I have a plan for the upper section to loop around! Now to create my vision with some wood! Thanks again. If I don't do it this way the whole upper sections will require backing either up or down and the times I have tried it doesn't wort so good. Now I believe with turnouts switched right I can let it run around the whole maze without being limited to the Mainline only.


----------

